# What to do with fresh eggs???



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey all, so I caught a nice female this weekend and kept the eggs for making some sacs. This is my first steel so i'm pretty new at this, but believe me I'm already hooked. What should I do with the eggs to make them last longer? How long will they stay good? Iv heard about curing them, but not sure if this is just preferred by some anglers or is a must. Right now I just have them refrigerated still in the egg pouches. Thanks for the help!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Tie them all into sacs freeze some in zip lock bags keep the others tied in zip lock in fridge if you are going to go this week if not freeze them all 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok so I don't have to put anything on the eggs at all, just tie and freeze them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Put em on a skillet and mix with scrambled eggs. Mmmm.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

save old peanut butter jars dont wash eggs just freeze them the way they are ...put in firdge the night before you'r good to go .if it tight scane just cut a small piece off ..if loose tie in bags ..get majic thread much faster to tie... tie some with a few eggs and some with a bunch ...i like the scane best stays on the hook better...and it's natrual sent


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

If you want to cure them you can also.

Depending on the cure, there are different instructions.

I personally like the Borax o fire the best. I just sprinkle the natural on there and they're ready to go.

Make sure if you do this again to bleed the fish out. You may have already though. The coagulated (sp) blood can be a pain.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Coming from someone who has never tied egg sacs, what is the purpose of curing them? Lasts longer? Keeps the scent?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> Coming from someone who has never tied egg sacs, what is the purpose of curing them? Lasts longer? Keeps the scent?


The main reason I do is because they last longer.

Also by having different cures you can give them something different especially if they're pressured fish. I also try many different colors of sacs and thread.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

laynhardwood said:


> tie them all into sacs freeze some in zip lock bags keep the others tied in zip lock in fridge if you are going to go this week if not freeze them all
> 
> 
> posted using outdoor hub campfire


+1..........


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I cure for color only and if I feel like I won't be using them in a few days. I have also been curing them after they are sacked up. Anybody else do this?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I read about soaking them in salt water to draw out enough moisture so they dont burst when freezing and they stay firm when thawed. People do this apparently to keep them as natural as possible without color or borax. Anybody on here do this ?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is a cure recipe that id like to try. Nothing but salt, sugar , and water. Natural , but with a sweet twist.....no acid or artificial colors here. Lets see if I can copy and paste with my android phone , otherwise I may not be able to add the webpage with the recipe.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8367912_cure-loose-salmon-eggs.html


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, might give that one a try!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

